# Dexter Cattle Herd for Sale



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

*Dexter Cattle Herd for Sale - $21000 (Milton, FL) *

4 black breeder cows (3.5+ yr old), 1 black bull (3.5+ yr old), 1 black maiden heifer (1.5 yr old), 1 Dunn maiden heifer (1.5 yr old), and 1 black calf (approx 1 mo old). $21K for entire herd.
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/grd/4332312704.html

Not mine, I do know this fellow and know the circumstances for this sale. Great herd and priced right.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow.....that's a good price in your area?
over 2.5 k per cow?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

The price per animal is kind of difficult to justify, especially without any info on registration or testing status.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I think it would be a good thing if someone could reply to this CL ad with a more "educated" comment so the seller would have a better idea about his price. For whatever reason, he thinks he has priced these beautiful tiny cows correctly. I take his word for that.
I have never had the room for cows - and would only raise some landrace cows if I could.
If possible, a friendly comment to him may make all the difference.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I wasn't really trying to be critical of your friends pricing...just surprised that it was considered a fair price for them. I am not in your area and as we all know what is supported in one may not be in another. Dexters in my part of the world run from $800 to 2k per animal ( that being a higher end breeding bull )...average being around 1k per head...and that is for registered and most often tested animals.
I pulled up your CL ad link and searched the area for other Dexters for sale and saw a small sampling in the price range that I mentioned being common here.
Are your friends animals registered or tested? If so he/she may want to put this in the ad.As much detail as is possible makes for a better selling ad.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Check this out..... to see the difference between Florida and Indiana. 

http://bloomington.craigslist.org/grd/4337353799.html 

http://bloomington.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=229&subAreaID=&query=dexter&catAbb=sss


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I wasn't really trying to be critical of your friends pricing...just surprised that it was considered a fair price for them. I am not in your area and as we all know what is supported in one may not be in another. Dexters in my part of the world run from $800 to 2k per animal ( that being a higher end breeding bull )...average being around 1k per head...and that is for registered and most often tested animals.
> I pulled up your CL ad link and searched the area for other Dexters for sale and saw a small sampling in the price range that I mentioned being common here.
> Are your friends animals registered or tested? If so he/she may want to put this in the ad.As much detail as is possible makes for a better selling ad.


I took your comments to be very positive. I will pass this information along and hopefully it will be helpful. The pasture he uses is "family" property and it has to be sold - he can't afford to buy it so must sell his herd. Thanks for you input.


----------

